# First "real world" pictures of the new Fortis IQ "Art Edition" watch



## cnmark

The shots are *not* by me, found on and borrowed from a Japanese site. Looks like the Japanese get all the sweet stuff first (or exclusive, remember the "Stealth" Fortis?).


----------



## pindu

its different thats for sure. school blackboards. oh happy days.


----------



## Dimitris

It's always nice to see something beyond the ordinaries. Most Of Fortis art editions are very unique.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## Henry T

Ha ha, real cute. It wouldn't look out of place on a kindergarten kid. :-d


----------



## Xaltotun

As a mostly Omega fan, I find that watch very very odd. For a high end, that is, as a Swatch with this dial would not be surprising!

Is this a very desirable Fortis? Please enlighten me as I am very curious!


----------



## J.D.

Thanks for the pics Markus! Wonder if the numbers are lumed? :think:


----------



## cnmark

J.D. said:


> Thanks for the pics Markus! Wonder if the numbers are lumed? :think:


That Japanese site has no lume shots - and I do not read Japanese;-)
From the appearance I'd guess just the hands (but all 3) are lumed.


----------



## cuckoo4watches

thanks for sharing the 'real' pics of that watch Markus; really gives everyone a
better perspective of how the dial looks... very chalk-board-ish. ;-)
cool!


----------



## raggyboy

Xaltotun said:


> As a mostly Omega fan, I find that watch very very odd. For a high end, that is, as a Swatch with this dial would not be surprising!
> 
> Is this a very desirable Fortis? Please enlighten me as I am very curious!


'

Your problem is that you don't pretty much know the brand and its history. I could see you comparing to Swatch. You said Swatch with this dial would not be surprising. Not only the Swatch but some high end brand like Corum has several models with odd dials too.

Andrew


----------



## geese

Hi guys. New fortis owner here in Singapore. 
Been fascinated by the IQ art edition watch since I saw it in a magazine and had been keeping an eye out for it. Been to several of the watch dealers that carry Fortis here, but no luck. 
Then passed by an unlikely store and lo and behold there it was sitting pretty on the mantlepiece. Dumped my SINN U1 into the fortis watch case and I was out of there with my new acquisition. Here are two shots of it.









here it is on my medium-sized asian wrist.









I considered removing the leather backing, but i guess it looks pretty nice after all and adds to the 'size' of the watch overall.

One note of concern though. I know its using a ETAS-2 movement, but there seems to be a 'clicking' noise whenever I shake my wrist with force. Have any of you kind souls out there experienced this? It's working fine otherwise.

regards,
Willis


----------



## gooter

whats the case diameter? 40mm?


----------



## dohmer

gooter said:


> whats the case diameter? 40mm?


Yes.


----------



## carrot^

Hi geese,

I'm from SG too. Mind sharing the MSRP and place where you bought this? Thanks.



geese said:


> Hi guys. New fortis owner here in Singapore.
> Been fascinated by the IQ art edition watch since I saw it in a magazine and had been keeping an eye out for it. Been to several of the watch dealers that carry Fortis here, but no luck.
> Then passed by an unlikely store and lo and behold there it was sitting pretty on the mantlepiece. Dumped my SINN U1 into the fortis watch case and I was out of there with my new acquisition. Here are two shots of it.
> 
> View attachment 112615
> 
> 
> here it is on my medium-sized asian wrist.
> 
> View attachment 112616
> 
> 
> I considered removing the leather backing, but i guess it looks pretty nice after all and adds to the 'size' of the watch overall.
> 
> One note of concern though. I know its using a ETAS-2 movement, but there seems to be a 'clicking' noise whenever I shake my wrist with force. Have any of you kind souls out there experienced this? It's working fine otherwise.
> 
> regards,
> Willis


----------



## p3l3r

ive seen one in Singapore too.....
hmm im guessing we got the first shipment from fortis yahh :-d

honestly its not my cup of tea...but hey its very unique..

there are some AD in singapore that could give u great discount for fortis...


----------



## abrizz

Anyone seen any real world photos of the other new Fortis watches?


----------



## number6

It's interesting. IHMO they should have made it with no date since the date has normal numbers it kinda clashes with the chalkboard theme.

Can someone tell me the color of the dial? Some shots look black some gray to green.

Thanks


----------



## Frontierman63

geese said:


> Hi guys. New fortis owner here in Singapore.
> Been fascinated by the IQ art edition watch since I saw it in a magazine and had been keeping an eye out for it. Been to several of the watch dealers that carry Fortis here, but no luck.
> Then passed by an unlikely store and lo and behold there it was sitting pretty on the mantlepiece. Dumped my SINN U1 into the fortis watch case and I was out of there with my new acquisition. Here are two shots of it.
> 
> View attachment 112615
> 
> 
> here it is on my medium-sized asian wrist.
> 
> View attachment 112616
> 
> 
> I considered removing the leather backing, but i guess it looks pretty nice after all and adds to the 'size' of the watch overall.
> 
> *One note of concern though. I know its using a ETAS-2 movement, but there seems to be a 'clicking' noise whenever I shake my wrist with force. Have any of you kind souls out there experienced this? It's working fine otherwise.*
> 
> regards,
> Willis


Hi Willis, 
1st off Congrats! I have the same clicking sound sometimes from my Flieger,but it doesnt effect the watch in anyway. I'm not sure what it is but i do recall it being 'normal',and possiably the rotor causing it but i could be wrong?

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## geese

Hi Carrot,
you can probably still find one at King Wah Watch and Pen Shop at Peninsula Plaza, opposite Funan Center. In case you're unfamiliar with the place, enter the building from the 'side entrance' beside The Hourglass main door.

This guy definitely has one of the most impressive Fortis collections in SG. No one else carries the anything close to the depth of his collection. The MSRP is SGD 1900+, but I think he can offer you a very phat discount.



carrot^ said:


> Hi geese,
> 
> I'm from SG too. Mind sharing the MSRP and place where you bought this? Thanks.


----------



## geese

The dial is a dark green colour 100% reminiscent of a classroom chalkboard. 
I'm pretty sure if you were able to run your fingernails across it it'll give you that hair-raising chalkboard screech as well. *hair stands on end*


----------



## carrot^

Thanks dude! 



geese said:


> Hi Carrot,
> you can probably still find one at King Wah Watch and Pen Shop at Peninsula Plaza, opposite Funan Center. In case you're unfamiliar with the place, enter the building from the 'side entrance' beside The Hourglass main door.
> 
> This guy definitely has one of the most impressive Fortis collections in SG. No one else carries the anything close to the depth of his collection. The MSRP is SGD 1900+, but I think he can offer you a very phat discount.


----------



## geese

Thanks Rich. 
I was a bit unnerved by it in the beginning, but I guess you're right and it doesn't affect the movement in any way. *fingers crossed*



Frontierman63 said:


> Hi Willis,
> 1st off Congrats! I have the same clicking sound sometimes from my Flieger,but it doesnt effect the watch in anyway. I'm not sure what it is but i do recall it being 'normal',and possiably the rotor causing it but i could be wrong?
> 
> Good luck and enjoy


----------



## wedgehammer

hi guys, care sharing who are the fortis dealers in singapore? i tried hour glass, sincere and precious time and they don't have them. t.i.a.!


----------



## gunners46

geese said:


> Hi Carrot,
> you can probably still find one at King Wah Watch and Pen Shop at Peninsula Plaza, opposite Funan Center. In case you're unfamiliar with the place, enter the building from the 'side entrance' beside The Hourglass main door.
> 
> This guy definitely has one of the most impressive Fortis collections in SG. No one else carries the anything close to the depth of his collection. The MSRP is SGD 1900+, but I think he can offer you a very phat discount.


i been to his shop yesterday, this guy has a very big collection of Fortis watches. he sells it at 38% discount off shelves prices.


----------



## unkle11

hi geese

i had an ollech and wajs with same movement i think, and yes there was a clicking think i gonna go peninsula have a look later



geese said:


> Hi guys. New fortis owner here in Singapore.
> Been fascinated by the IQ art edition watch since I saw it in a magazine and had been keeping an eye out for it. Been to several of the watch dealers that carry Fortis here, but no luck.
> Then passed by an unlikely store and lo and behold there it was sitting pretty on the mantlepiece. Dumped my SINN U1 into the fortis watch case and I was out of there with my new acquisition. Here are two shots of it.
> 
> View attachment 112615
> 
> 
> here it is on my medium-sized asian wrist.
> 
> View attachment 112616
> 
> 
> I considered removing the leather backing, but i guess it looks pretty nice after all and adds to the 'size' of the watch overall.
> 
> One note of concern though. I know its using a ETAS-2 movement, but there seems to be a 'clicking' noise whenever I shake my wrist with force. Have any of you kind souls out there experienced this? It's working fine otherwise.
> 
> regards,
> Willis


----------



## geese

Hi Bros

did anyone manage to pick up the same watch from our friend at peninsula plaza?



unkle11 said:


> hi geese
> 
> i had an ollech and wajs with same movement i think, and yes there was a clicking think i gonna go peninsula have a look later


----------



## polaco23

Ive got a pilot pro and its got the same clickig issue. not always, but if i shake it hard or something it clicks. Please if anyone knows what it could be please post it here so i can sleep at night. Well i dont sleep now as you can tell most of my posts are in the middle of the night. hehe


----------



## raggyboy

polaco23 said:


> Ive got a pilot pro and its got the same clickig issue. not always, but if i shake it hard or something it clicks. Please if anyone knows what it could be please post it here so i can sleep at night. Well i dont sleep now as you can tell most of my posts are in the middle of the night. hehe


I think I know what is making the sound. I may be wrong but this is my guess. Fix me if I'm wrong. When you shake your watch, the mainspring will start wind in one direction. There is a break that locks the mainspring directly or through other gearwheels. So that the power reserved is not released right away which means the mainspring won't unwind right after it is wound. The break locks the mainspring by pushing the teeth of the gearwheel.

Under the below illustration, what you see is a Seiko movement. Fortis IQ uses ETA 2824-2 movement. Right here I'm using Seiko movement as an illustration. The mainspring will wind in the red arrow direction once you shake your watch and the blue circle is the break. Whenever the break travels over the teeth, it makes a clicking sound. So don't worry about it. In fact I like that sound actually. ;-)










Andrew


----------



## slb

Does this watch leave white dust on your wrists? ;-)


----------



## J.D.

slb said:


> Does this watch leave white dust on your wrists? ;-)


Even better. _Lumed_ white dust.|>


----------



## slb

Try explaining THAT ONE to the cops ;-)



J.D. said:


> Even better. _Lumed_ white dust.|>


----------



## Phaedrus29

OK this might be a stupid question, but isn't zero raised to the zero power equal to 1? Am I missing something here?


----------



## Phaedrus29

OK that's supposed to be zero degrees? Wow that isn't clear heh.


----------



## raggyboy

Phaedrus29 said:


> OK that's supposed to be zero degrees? Wow that isn't clear heh.


Take a look carefully. 12 o'clock and 3 o'clock are perpendicular to one another. So, it's 90' (90 degree) angle from 0' (0 degree). Degree of zero and degree of 90 are of the same size (dot). It's not zero to the power zero. :-d

Andrew


----------

